# Stihl FS90R To FS130R Via HT 131?



## OV1kenobi (Apr 11, 2014)

So, I have both an FS90R trimmer and an HT131 tree limb pruner. As the thread title suggests, can I turn my FS90R into a FS130R trimmer by using the HT131 powerhead?

What additional parts, if any, would I need?

Just wondering if it could be done. I can see all sorts of possibilities here; particularly if something were to happen to the FS90R powerhead.

Thanks in advance for your thoughts and suggestions. It's been quite some time since I last visited.


----------



## XSKIER (Apr 12, 2014)

I don't get it. Is the HT 131 bent? Do you no longer need it? Are you bored? Why not sell both, and replace with KM 130R, FS-KM, and HT-KM?


----------



## kirko (Apr 12, 2014)

Hey ov1,,
yeah mate sure can do.Ive done heaps of powerhead swaps and it is quite simple,,no parts needed
From memory there is just one screw that holds the powerhead to the shaft be it brushcutter or pole saw.The other small issue is the throttle cable attachment which just unhooks from the power head
It should then just be a simple task of swapping powerheads ,screwing them back on and reconnecting throttle cables.Just remember to leave original throttle setups of each shaft intact and you should be good to go.
I received my ht 131 cheap because it had a ceased engine, I bought a cheap fs 110 and my pole saw became a ht 101 then eventually bought a fs 130 and made it a ht 131
Hope this helps,,cheers kirk


----------



## jughead500 (Apr 25, 2014)

Should be simple.I turned my fs 250 into a ht100. Had to buy a seperate kit for the throttle cable.you should be ok though


----------

